# Official Game Thread: Bulls at Celtics 10/12/04



## DaBullz

Haven't had one of these in a long time.

We get to see the slim Eddy Curry and Nocioni, Deng, and Gordon in Bulls' uniform in something resembling a game situation for the first time.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

Although it's a preseason game, it's a very exciting moment. We finally get to see all these new faces play as a team. I can't wait til' tomorrow.


----------



## MagillaGorilla

Let's see....

Deng 14 pts -- 5 rbs
Nocioni --8 pts 6 rbs
Curry -- 17 pts 5 rbs
Tyson -- 9 pts 12 rbs
Gordon -- 13 pts 4 rbs
Hinrich -- 15 pts -- 8 asts

Bulls win by 1.


----------



## chifaninca

Is this game on NBA League pass? 

If not, can you local folks give the rest of an unbiased account of the game and who looks good. Wait, forget it, just give me the biased account. I need to have some hope!


GO Bullies.........


I say Bulls win by 7......Pargo has 15


----------



## Electric Slim

> Originally posted by <b>MagillaGorilla</b>!
> Let's see....
> 
> Deng 14 pts -- 5 rbs
> Nocioni --8 pts 6 rbs
> Curry -- 17 pts 5 rbs
> Tyson -- 9 pts 12 rbs
> Gordon -- 13 pts 4 rbs
> Hinrich -- 15 pts -- 8 asts
> 
> Bulls win by 1.


I don't want any of our starters to do anything for fear they will get hurt. I just want to see them in their uniforms and run around for like 18minutes. Last year has made me gun-shy I guess. :dead:


----------



## fl_flash

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Is this game on NBA League pass?
> 
> If not, can you local folks give the rest of an unbiased account of the game and who looks good. Wait, forget it, just give me the biased account. I need to have some hope!
> 
> 
> GO Bullies.........
> 
> 
> I say Bulls win by 7......Pargo has 15


Yup! It's supposedly on league pass, channel 721 tomorrow. I say supposedly because you just never know with these guys and League Pass. I just upgraded my DirectTV with a DVR and TIVO so I'm ready to rock!


----------



## Electric Slim

Will it be on comcast?


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> Will it be on comcast?


YEP, comcast sportsnet tomorrow at 6


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

OK, so I have Cox Digital Cable (Arizona), and despite the fact that I ordered League Pass early, it doesn't look like they will be carrying any of the games. I guess I'll have to read the thread and hope one of you guys is doing play by play. 

NBA.com seems to be offering yet another free pass where you can listen to the games online. I don't know if I'm eligible, because, I did the free pass for the RMR this summer, but then again I have been able to get a free pass for two summers in a row. If you do something like this, just remember to cancel it before they start charging you a monthly fee for audio feeds on the net, unless you want to pay for it.


----------



## yodurk

Not to bring up the whole CSN-Chicago topic into this thread, but I don't think the game will be available to ANY DirecTV customers in Chicago, even with LeaguePass. Since CSN-Chicago hasn't yet reached a deal with DirecTV, I think that means DirecTV has to blackout the game. (you may see some small writing in the terms and conditions section that says "games may be subject to blackout"). It's a long and complicated situation, and I could be wrong, but don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Kismet

Back to the game...

Payton, Pierce, Welsch, Davis, LaFrentz, Blount. That's a pretty solid _and experienced_ nucleus. And from what I saw this summer, Ainge may have struck gold with his draft day selections. Allen, Jefferson, West all look like they have great upsides. And lets not ignore the potential Kendrick Perkins possesses as well. Ainge took a lot of heat for his moves, but I think he's put together a team that's a lot better than most people think.

The Celtics' kids, in particular, play with a lot of energy and love to get up and down the floor. The Bulls will apply a lot of full court pressure and push the ball up the floor as well. It ought to be a real high energy game and a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## such sweet thunder

96











92












21











21


----------



## MiSTa iBN

I already expect good things from the Bulls especially the starters, i'm just hopin that guys like Duhon get to shine and hopefully make the team.


----------



## Kismet

Actually, it's one of those deals where they don't mean a whole heckuva lot," veteran guard Eric Piatkowski said. "You just want to get through them without injury. And you want to see how the young guys react."

Cold water on a hot story notwithstanding, the veteran perspective of Piatkowski—which coach Scott Skiles shares, by the way—neatly crystallizes the Bulls' mission on Tuesday.

Get some experience. Run some offensive and defensive sets. Try some different lineup combinations. Break up the monotony of camp by going against a different opponent without getting hurt.

*Skiles says not to read anything into Tuesday's starting lineup, which so far has only Eddy Curry, Tyson Chandler and Kirk Hinrich as definite.*

_Skiles made it clear rookies will play more minutes in the first three exhibition games_, but nobody will play 40 minutes and he won't try to play all 17 players.

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...1bulls,1,4283119.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------



## Erock10

"he won't try to play all 17 players."

Shucks -- Doesn't look like we are going to get a look at Cezary!


----------



## truebluefan

Finally a bulls game. I know it is just exhibition. didn't we go .500 last exhibition season? I think so. But I am anxious to get a hint of what Gordon and Deng, Duhon and the new guy from argentina brings to the table. Also I want to see and hear how Curry and Chandler play.


----------



## Erock10

Sounds really gay but I have been looking forward to tonight for quite some time -- I am really pumped to see Gordan and what he can do -- the only thing that I am not looking forward to is Pike being announced as our starting SG


----------



## Kismet

Andres Nocioni is slated to start tonight's Bulls preseason opener here against the Boston Celtics despite being a rookie, because he is not your typical rookie.

So the 6-7, solid 225-pound free agent acquisition is expected to join 6-3 point guard Kirk Hinrich, 6-7 shooting guard Eric Piatkowski, 7-1 power forward Tyson Chandler and 6-11 center Eddy Curry in the starting lineup against the Celtics.

http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-bullnt12.html


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

> Originally posted by <b>Erock10</b>!
> Sounds really gay but I have been looking forward to tonight for quite some time -- I am really pumped to see Gordan and what he can do -- the only thing that I am not looking forward to is Pike being announced as our starting SG


me either, it's the damn preseason. if ben's gonna start this year, what better way to get him some early experience?


----------



## Erock10

It just really irks me that Skiles has, and will, play people based on their "defensive contribution" or how they practice. I personally dont see how Pike can be any more than a marginally better defender than Gordan. This is a sport for ****s sake -- in my mind we should be putting the guys out there that give us the best opportunity to win (Unfortunately this includes Erob)


----------



## Kismet

> Originally posted by <b>Erock10</b>!
> It just really irks me that Skiles has, and will, play people based on their "defensive contribution" or how they practice. I personally dont see how Pike can be any more than a marginally better defender than Gordan. This is a sport for ****s sake -- in my mind we should be putting the guys out there that give us the best opportunity to win (Unfortunately this includes Erob)


Skiles says not to read anything into Tuesday's starting lineup, which so far has only Eddy Curry, Tyson Chandler and Kirk Hinrich as definite.

Skiles made it clear rookies will play more minutes in the first three exhibition games, but nobody will play 40 minutes and he won't try to play all 17 players.

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...1bulls,1,4283119.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------



## InPaxWeTrust

Kismet on a side note what is the story with Trent? Do you know any details?


----------



## PC Load Letter

I'm guessing the starters will be Kirk, Pike, Nocioni, Tyson and Eddy. I don't expect any of them, except Nocioni, to play more than 20 minutes or so.

I'm really excited to see us, not only for the first time this season, but remember we have the new "shiny" uniforms. Stylin' and profilin'!


----------



## superdave

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> I'm guessing the starters will be Kirk, Pike, Nocioni, Tyson and Eddy. I don't expect any of them, except Nocioni, to play more than 20 minutes or so.
> 
> I'm really excited to see us, not only for the first time this season, but remember we have the new "shiny" uniforms. Stylin' and profilin'!


I normally don't agree with PCLoad, but I foresee the same starting lineup tonight too. I'm curious to see our rookies get major minutes and to see if Pike still has that sweet shooting touch. And oh yeah, I wouldn't mind seeing Chapu foul out in the 2nd quarter... need to build up that defense rep.


----------



## Kismet

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> I normally don't agree with PCLoad, but I foresee the same starting lineup tonight too. I'm curious to see our rookies get major minutes and to see if Pike still has that sweet shooting touch. And oh yeah, I wouldn't mind seeing Chapu foul out in the 2nd quarter... need to build up that defense rep.


Someone on the floor ought to remind Pierce of what Andres did to Marbury in the Olympics. Maybe PP will settle for a few more jumpers tonight. 
:angel:


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

Speaking of what NOCIONI did to Marbury in the olympics. U know CHICAGO vs. NY will be WAR this year (well atleast for NY). Jamal's gonna try to KILL us and with chapu putting starbury on his back, I'm sure none of the KNICKS forgot about that, especially ZEKE.


----------



## yodurk

> Originally posted by <b>Erock10</b>!
> Sounds really gay but I have been looking forward to tonight for quite some time -- I am really pumped to see Gordan and what he can do -- the only thing that I am not looking forward to is Pike being announced as our starting SG


You think that's bad? I actually had a dream last night that I was at a Bulls-Kings game and the Bulls lost by 50. If that actually happens this year, then I'll be here to proclaim NBA prophecies full-time.


----------



## kukoc4ever

*the score reports....*

that Pike will indeed be your starter at SG tonight.

i'll be on my 3rd beer by the time the game starts to dull the pain.


----------



## Erock10

I don't know -- I know alot of here are probably the same way but I have had this day in the back of my mind for a long, long time. To tell you the honest to god truth, I initially thought that the first game was last night and when I looked at Comcast's site to find out what time the game started and saw that it was actually tonight -- I got genuinely upset.

This is all because we have sucked *** for 6 straight years and there is finally atleast a glimmer of hope going into this season


----------



## Erock10

"i'll be on my 3rd beer by the time the game starts to dull the pain."

I will be right there with ya man -- I will probably have a 6 pack tossed back by tip off -- just in case some nasty **** like the Wizards game 2 years ago happens again


----------



## superdave

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> Someone on the floor ought to remind Pierce of what Andres did to Marbury in the Olympics. Maybe PP will settle for a few more jumpers tonight.
> :angel:


This is going to sound bad but... the Bulls have been in dire need of toughness since Artest Brand and Miller were traded. My favorite game of since the dynasty was the January brawl slash win versus the Lakers a few years back.

Not to advocate dirty play, but my god... we need some guys who will be willing to mix it up on any given night.


----------



## kukoc4ever

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> This is going to sound bad but... the Bulls have been in dire need of toughness since Artest Brand and Miller were traded. My favorite game of since the dynasty was the January brawl slash win versus the Lakers a few years back.
> 
> Not to advocate dirty play, but my god... we need some guys who will be willing to mix it up on any given night.



I agree.... and I think at least Hinrich and Niocani will do that. 

Lets hope Skiles can impart some of his attitude on the other fellas.

I'm really looking forward to seeing the slimmed down eddy and the bulky chandler.

I'm also looking forward to seeing the new efficient shooting Kirk Hinrich.


----------



## PC Load Letter

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.... and I think at least Hinrich and Niocani will do that.
> 
> Lets hope Skiles can impart some of his attitude on the other fellas.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to seeing the slimmed down eddy and the bulky chandler.
> 
> I'm also looking forward to seeing the new efficient shooting Kirk Hinrich.


Assuming there is no sarcasm that I missed, did I just read a non-negative kukoc4ever post???  

< insert flying pigs icon here>


----------



## Da Grinch

i hope it comes on , on dish network ,because i dont see it when i look at 7:30


----------



## Erock10

I thought the game started at 6:00 tonight?

For anyone getting screwed over because you have dish -- I highly recomend finding a reputable drinking establishment with Comcast Cable for dinner tonight


----------



## Electric Slim

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> Assuming there is no sarcasm that I missed, did I just read a non-negative kukoc4ever post???


I met him on draft night and he seemed like a happy guy. What's got into ya Suzy Creamcheese?

:whoknows: 












> < insert flying pigs icon here>


Don't mind if I do.


----------



## PC Load Letter

> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> 
> 
> I met him on draft night and he seemed like a happy guy. What's got into ya Suzy Creamcheese?
> 
> :whoknows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Good question, Slim. He certainly didn't _blow his mind on too much Kool-aid_.

Also, I must have been completely pie-eyed that night, because I don't ever remember questioning the fact that our draft party was being held at a library. :uhoh:


----------



## Electric Slim

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> 
> 
> Also, I must have been completely pie-eyed that night, because I don't ever remember questioning the fact that our draft party was being held at a library. :uhoh:


Maybe that's why everyone was telling me to shut up! :dead: :sigh:


----------



## kukoc4ever

*haha*

Dang man.. i didn't think i'd be seeing those draft pics again! 

I'm getting more and more excited about the season starting every day! 

Where else am I going to vent about this team.... its not like anyone I know really follows them anymore! 

I do currently reside in a kool-aid free zone.


----------



## DaBullz

It's good to see Pietowsky finally getting his chance to start in the big leagues. With all his upside, we've got a lot to look forward too from him at SG for the next bunch of years.


----------



## Kismet

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> It's good to see Pietowsky finally getting his chance to start in the big leagues. With all his upside, we've got a lot to look forward too from him at SG for the next bunch of years.


You misspelled his name!









It's N-O-C-I-O-N-I.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

I think Deng will make the biggest impact tonight of ALL the rookies.

Game TIME in less than an hour!


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

LITTLE to NO SOUND already

comcast needs to get it together


----------



## L.O.B

Wow Tyson Chandler got called for a Will Perdue blocking foul, lol


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

If you are willing, please post you analysis here, especially about the new players. I can hear the game online, but I can't see it.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Gordon in! He's in the backcourt with Kirk.


----------



## LuolDeng

Sweet play by Nocioni.
Tyson missed a jumper, Andres came in got way up pulled it down and put it right back in.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Deng in for Chapu.


----------



## VincentVega

Online radio links?

Running box score?

Anyone watching?


----------



## L.O.B

16-10 Celts w/ 4:18 remaining in 1st


----------



## mizenkay

free streaming audio on nba.com

but you have to sign up 

and i echo DMD's request ... how do they LOOK?

thanks


----------



## VincentVega

Deng, Gordon, Nocioni -- how do they look?

Eddy, Tyson, Kirk -- ????


----------



## LuolDeng

Gordon throws it out of bounds.
Miss, rebound by Curry.
Deng nice move, misses, BOS board.
Perice nice move, lay in. 18-10.
Curry jumper short, Kirk with the rebound.
Foul, Kirk shoots 2.


----------



## VincentVega

20-11 Celtics, TO, 3:09 left in 1st.

Gugs just nailed a jumper.


----------



## L.O.B

Pierce does a 360 around Deng for a lay up. 

Hinrich @ the other end gets an offensive board and gets fouled, shoots 2 ft 12-18 

Raef bangs from the top of the key makes it 20-12 Celts


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Once again, it sounds like we're missing a lot of shots. Somebody better be able to make a jumper on this team.


----------



## L.O.B

that was gugs?


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

Yea, I know it's the preseason but BOY are they playing like utter DOO DOOooo lol

It's cool though, it's just the first game


----------



## VincentVega

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> *Pierce* does a 360 around Deng for a lay up.
> 
> *Hinrich* @ the other end gets an offensive board and gets fouled, shoots 2 ft 12-18
> 
> *Raef* bangs from the top of the key makes it 20-12 Celts


Rock, chalk....


----------



## VincentVega

DMD, who's been taking the shots? Has Gordon taken any?


----------



## L.O.B

Kirk drives the lane for 2

Jiri Weslh nails a jumper

22-14 celts


----------



## ChiBullsFan

First impressions...

This team looks way more confident, even if they are missing some shots.

Deng looks very comfortable and is playing good fundamental defense. That first move to the hoop showed why his supposed lack of athleticism will not prevent him from getting to the hoop.

I like Gordon's aggressiveness and ability to push it on the break. Looks like a reliable FT shooter too.

Hinrich looks like a veteran out there now, and seems to have the increased mass to make a play in among the trees.

Curry definitely looks quicker. Still some questionable decisions in the set offense.

Nocioni looks tough, just like he was advertised. Looks like a guy who won't take defensive possessions off in going after rebounds.


----------



## Chicago N VA

*Everytime I hear the Boston Broadcast ..*

on DirectTV.. they really really IRK ME to Death!!!


----------



## VincentVega

Hinrich w/ the blow-by and layup, Welsch for 2 (KH guarding him?)...

Who is Gordon/Hinrich guarding? PG/SG matchups?

DAMN I wish I could watch.

Kirk w/ another 2 free throws.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Gordon has missed a jumper and I believe was fouled once going down the lane. Deng missed some kind of shot close after a nice move.


----------



## VincentVega

Who's guarding Banks -- KH or Gordon?


----------



## LuolDeng

Curry jumper-off.
Deng with a nice board and lay in.
23-17.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Deng gets a rebound and puts it back.

Vega, before you joined in, Chapu made a jumper and had a rebound/putback.


----------



## LuolDeng

Eddy with a BEA-utiful jump hook.


----------



## L.O.B

Wilks is in for Kirk and guarding Banks


----------



## Chicago N VA

Boston Color commentator:

Curry Made the shot; But the Celtics were all over him.

Wow.. Banks is sensational with drawing these fouls.


----------



## hoops

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Who's guarding Banks -- KH or Gordon?


kirk!


----------



## ChiBullsFan

Sorry to start the Deng love fest so early, but watch the guy play defense off the ball. His effort is awesome. That's Duke defense for you (Duhon will give you the same thing). And when Deng's man has the ball, he's right up in his grill with those long arms. He'll have to watch out for the handchecks out there though, he'll get called for that as a rookie.


----------



## LuolDeng

Gordon makes good on 2 FT's. Damm, he's got some guns.


----------



## LuolDeng

Dayum!
Awesome pass from Wilks to Eddy, dunk. 26-23.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

How is Ben Gordon looking in the flow of the offense? Is he making some commanding moves?


----------



## VincentVega

Wilks w/ a drive and dish? Didn't hear but knew it was good....

Deng appears to be making plays.


----------



## LuolDeng

Ben with the travel.
Goaltending on the Bulls as time expires.
End of 1.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Gordon with a travel.

Goaltending on Eddy, bucket counts, 29-23 celts.


----------



## ScottMay

If you don't want to go through the rigamarole of setting up an NBA acccount, maybe opening this link directly in your RealPlayer will work:

WMVP audio 

I despise Cablevision for not letting me see this game. Radio stinks.


----------



## Chicago N VA

"If the Celts made all of ther Freethrows they would be up by 30" - Boston Announcers


----------



## VincentVega

I don't think I'm going out on a limb here by saying that Gordon has A LOT of work to do if he plans on being a PG in this league. Who knows, maybe I'm wrong....

Someone who gets the game on TV, how does Gordon look running the team/handling the ball?


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

Wilks is FAST


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> I don't think I'm going out on a limb here and saying that Gordon has A LOT of work to do if he plans on being a PG in this league. Who knows, maybe I'm wrong....
> 
> Someone who gets the game on TV, how does Gordon look running the team/handling the ball?


so, u aren't even WATCHING the game and u assumed that?


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> If you don't want to go through the rigamarole of setting up an NBA acccount, maybe opening this link directly in your RealPlayer will work:
> 
> WMVP audio
> 
> I despise Cablevision for not letting me see this game. Radio stinks.


Works! Thanks!


----------



## L.O.B

I don't know if it's just because we're playing the Celtics but Ben Gordon is reminding me of another 6'3" shooting guard that used to crush the Celtics, Andrew Toney. 

Andrew had a career shortened by foot injuries but he was one hell of a player.


----------



## Chicago N VA

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> I don't think I'm going out on a limb here and saying that Gordon has A LOT of work to do if he plans on being a PG in this league. Who knows, maybe I'm wrong....
> 
> Someone who gets the game on TV, how does Gordon look running the team/handling the ball?


Well the one thing I am seeing that he is rather SMALL.. compared to when he was guarding a Ricky Davis once.

Just small.. comparing him to everyone else.. but that's just my initial Impression.


----------



## remlover

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> I don't think I'm going out on a limb here by saying that Gordon has A LOT of work to do if he plans on being a PG in this league. Who knows, maybe I'm wrong....
> 
> Someone who gets the game on TV, how does Gordon look running the team/handling the ball?


Gordon has barely handled the ball in the 1st Q. Hinrich aqnd Wilks have been the key ballhandlers.

Note in the first Q: Too many fouls.

Note 2: Curry looks great and fluid out there.


----------



## VincentVega

And if Kirk is bigger, is he as cut as he was last year?

Does Jiri Welsch still look like Gumby?

Hinrich -- 7 pts
Curry -- 6 pts
Nocioni -- 5
Gordon -- 4
Deng -- 2

Wilks with another great dish to Curry.

Curry -- 8 pts.


----------



## VincentVega

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> 
> 
> so, u aren't even WATCHING the game and u assumed that?


I've watched the majority of Gordon's games during his years at UCONN and have had this opinion for a long time now.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> And if Kirk is bigger, is he as cut as he was last year?
> 
> Does Jiri Welsch still look like Gumby?
> 
> Hinrich -- 7 pts
> Curry -- 6 pts
> Nocioni -- 5
> Gordon -- 4
> Deng -- 2
> 
> Wilks with another great dish to Curry.
> 
> Curry -- 8 pts.


VV, do you have a link to a live box score somewhere?


----------



## Johnny Mac

I heard the words "Curry passes back out to Gordon"

Great news! Curry sounds unstoppable in the post.


----------



## VincentVega

Nocioni, Frank in.


----------



## ChiBullsFan

Al Jefferson looks like he's gonna be a good one. That kid ain't 18.


----------



## Chicago N VA

Bulls Defense making Gugs look like he is the Gugs of old.


----------



## VincentVega

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> VV, do you have a link to a live box score somewhere?


No, just what I heard from the announcers.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Gordon with another turnover before he gets taken out for FWill. Ugh.


----------



## LuolDeng

Pretty turn around J from Tyson.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Al Jefferson looked amazing in the summer leagues. He's going to be a playa!

Tyson with a post move executed!?!


----------



## Johnny Mac

Jefferson sounds like a beast.


----------



## unBULLievable

Hopefully this team builds some chemistry through these preseason games.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

EDDY CURRY's d still is pretty garbage


----------



## Chicago N VA

Niarcioni. or whatever it is... 

He looks like he is high energy.. but I dont know if it's all helpful at this point.

I have seem him force some plays that led to turnovers,


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Jefferson has ideal size for a pf and he actually has an array of post moves, not just one or two. Look out for that kid.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

39-29 Celts.

This handcheck rule is going to make basketball hard to watch for at least the early portion of the year.


----------



## MikeDC

thanks for the link Scott


----------



## unBULLievable

how many touch fouls have been called 2night?


----------



## L.O.B

Andres isn't hitting all his shots but he is getting some good looks up close. Andres just burned by Pierce then on the other end he gets blocked by Pierce.


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 39-29 Celts.
> 
> This handcheck rule is going to make basketball hard to watch for at least the early portion of the year.


Agreed there, really takes the flow out of the game.


----------



## MikeDC

Ah the long jumper from Antonio Davis.... how I've missed you.


----------



## LuolDeng

We don't look so hot...

But Kirk has been out a lot and same with Ben.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

We continue to miss almost everything we take.

Who is announcing on AM 1000 for the Bulls? They didn't even mention the score before they went to commercial. What the hell is he thinking?


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

NOCIONI is the most impressive of the rookies by far.


----------



## ChiBullsFan

Frank Williams looks very out of shape to me.

Wilks has impressed me so far.

Duhon nice job defending against Payton posting up and then a good box out on him.


I know it's early, but looking at what these three guys bring to the table and what the coaching staff likes, I think it goes:
1. Wilks
2. Duhon
3. FWill


----------



## Chicago N VA

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> NOCIONI is the most impressive of the rookies by far.


I would say by default if anything.

I am liking what I am seeing in Deng!


----------



## VincentVega

Rape YourFriends -- does he have a girly-curly haircut this year?


----------



## LuolDeng

Boston keeping their starters in a lot more than us.


----------



## LuolDeng

Awesome dish from Frankie to Smith for the dunk.


----------



## VincentVega

Poor Tommie stuck guarding Pierce.


----------



## Chicago N VA

Frank Williams is running the offense pretty efficiently in my opinion.

Who is the Big WASTE of an NBA Player.. #35 i think.


----------



## ChiBullsFan

Yep, I'm pretty sure I hate Frank Williams.

No excuse for a 6'3 G to be pushing 3 bills. He looks like he's 50 years old.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBullsFan</b>!
> He looks like he's 50 years old.


LMAO!!! why was I thinking the same thing. He looks like a 14 year vet on his way OUT The door.


----------



## Johnny Mac

How long have Hinrich and Curry been out for? I havent heard their name in a while.


----------



## L.O.B

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> 
> 
> LMAO!!! why was I thinking the same thing. He looks like a 14 year vet on his way OUT The door.


It's something that often happens w/ successful guards from the Big 10 it's called Mateen effect.


----------



## unBULLievable

Bulls getting alot of offensive rebounds.

I like how this team is shaping up even if we lose by 30 tonight.The thing is to put forth Offensive and defensive schemes.


----------



## VincentVega

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> 
> It's something that often happens w/ successful guards from the Big 10 it's called Mateen effect.


It won't happen to Deron Williams (who will emerge as the best guard in his class when he gets to the NBA).


----------



## JRose5

Dore.. laughing my ****ing *** off

Deng dribbles it up the floor.
Dore: "DUHON...dribbles it up the floor.."

Deng passes to the real Duhon.
Dore: "..passes to......a teammate."


----------



## L.O.B

Vincent you were asking about Raef's hairdo, kinda looks like this


----------



## Chicago N VA

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Bulls getting alot of offensive rebounds.
> 
> I like how this team is shaping up even if we lose by 30 tonight.The thing is to put forth Offensive and defensive schemes.


I am still trying to figure that out.......

because I haven't seen anything encouraging yet.

Grant the Celts are playing there starters a lot.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

I know he hasn't dun much but I like Duhon's confidence at the point. He's a natural. Wilks also hasn't dun much but his speed is CRAZY!

besides that

BLAHhhhhhh

I will say that Curry's pretty much unstoppable in the paint. But he just doesn't give me the #1 option feel. I like the fact that he's more demanding of the ball though.

But hey, it's just the preseason.


----------



## Johnny Mac

Can I get some recaps from those who are watching this?


----------



## BG7

Does Eddy appear to be in good shape?


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> Does Eddy appear to be in good shape?


INCREDIBLE shape. very VERY fast also.


----------



## JRose5

He's skinny as hell, to the point where I got him and Deng mixed up.

As far as wind, its been tough to tell because he played so little.

Defense still looks piss poor, though, from the few minutes where we got to see it.


----------



## robert60446

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Can I get some recaps from those who are watching this?


Here is some recap: same old Bulls just the new season. Curry made like two easy buckets in the paint, but before was no factor. Bulls are shooting less then 30% if I’m correct. 90% of this is jump shots. No defense, no offense sad to watch.

visit my web


----------



## ChiBron

How have we looked so far(everything) and what's the score?


----------



## L.O.B

*Good things from the 1st half*

Chandler is active and moving around pretty freely.

Nocioni is getting off pretty high percentage shots and has gotten open in the lane often. 

Kirk looked good in limited minutes.

Curry had a nice post hook.

Othella Harrington will contribute.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> Defense still looks piss poor, though, from the few minutes where we got to see it.


Yea, I commented on that earlier. I think he'll be even better offensively this year but defensively, it looks NO different than last season.


----------



## Johnny Mac

*Questions:*
1. How does Chandler look (strength)?
2. How does Chanders jumper look?
3. How does Currys rebounding look?
4. How does Nocioni and Dengs defense look (I know they had the tough task of gaurding Pierce)?


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

*Re: Good things from the 1st half*



> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Chandler is active and moving around pretty freely.
> 
> Nocioni is getting off pretty high percentage shots and has gotten open in the lane often.
> 
> Kirk looked good in limited minutes.
> 
> Curry had a nice post hook.
> 
> Othella Harrington will contribute.


I really like nocioni's offensive agression. He doesn't care who's in front of him, he takes it to the hole regardless.


----------



## remlover

Eddy and Kirk look good so far, as for the rest of the team......um, well they look good in their uniforms (besides Frankie Williams).

The 2nd quarter was like watching a Summer League game. Hell the whole game is almost a summer league ugame. Lots of Turnovers, fouls, lack of offensive precision..etc.


----------



## VincentVega

Kirk Hinrich -- how much bigger is he? 5 pounds, 10 pounds, 15 pounds? Is he bigger and cutter or just bigger?

Same question for Eddy.


----------



## JRose5

Yea granted the majority of it was really ugly, we did play the scrubs for almost the entire second quarter.
That big white Reiner guy or whatever his name is, was in there for a long time.

I thought Hinrich and Curry both looked good, and Deng and Nocioni looked decent as well.


----------



## remlover

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea, I commented on that earlier. I think he'll be even better offensively this year but defensively, it looks NO different than last season.


Looks like Eddy curry will prescribe to the Zach Randolph school of bball. Dominate on offense and be a sieve on defense.

Although to curry's credit i have seen him jump for a rebound tonight (always have to look for a silver lining).


----------



## MikeDC

Much is being made of the feverish competition for backup PG spots since we have 14 PGs on the team. I'd just like to point out that feverish competition doesn't say anything about capability. A drunken brawl between a bunch of 12 year old girls is likely to feature plenty of feverish competition and yet it's unlike the winner should be pitted against a young Mike Tyson (even though he also sounds like a 12 year old girl).

Curry doesn't sound that different. If they can get Peja for him I wouldn't complain one bit. Regardless, they need to make a decision. Not making a decision, of course, is also making a decision, because I don't see how they can let him walk for zip.

Down by 21 with halftime, the more things change... the more we suck ***.

The Wizards are better this year (I'm watching the Wiz and listening to the Bulls) despite the fact they have Michael Ruffin out on the floor. They brought in Anthony Peeler, probably for quite a bit less than we're giving Pike, and he's a draining them.

The Frank Williams at SG experiment shouldn't be tried opposite Chris Duhon... that's a brutal shooting backcourt. Maybe it just shouldn't be tried.

It sounds like maybe Nocioni or Deng could be capable of guarding 2s though, which is nice.


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Kirk Hinrich -- how much bigger is he? 5 pounds, 10 pounds, 15 pounds? Is he bigger and cutter or just bigger?
> 
> Same question for Eddy.


Eddy is noticeably skinnier, I hardly even recognized him on a few plays.

Hinrich looks a bit thicker/bigger, but its tough to tell from the birds eye camera view.
His play is lookin really solid though.


----------



## remlover

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Kirk Hinrich -- how much bigger is he? 5 pounds, 10 pounds, 15 pounds? Is he bigger and cutter or just bigger?
> 
> Same question for Eddy.


Kirk looks bigger, but its not a huge difference from last y ear. He looks toned.

As for Eddy he looks a lot smaller. He is actually quick out there. My only complaint about eddy (other hten the defense) is that he is falling away and settling for a tough shot instead of going right at the basket.


----------



## BG7

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> He's skinny as hell, to the point where *I got him and Deng mixed up.*
> 
> As far as wind, its been tough to tell because he played so little.
> 
> Defense still looks piss poor, though, from the few minutes where we got to see it.


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=118946&forumid=27



> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> With that serious look on his face I thought it was Luol Deng at first.


----------



## MiSTa iBN

we're getting beat by 20 yet i havent heard many complaints, i'm getting the impression that the young guys are looking pretty good.


----------



## L.O.B

eddy looks so much smaller, he and Kendrick Perkins don't look all that different in size...


----------



## remlover

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Much is being made of the feverish competition for backup PG spots since we have 14 PGs on the team. I'd just like to point out that feverish competition doesn't say anything about capability. A drunken brawl between a bunch of 12 year old girls is likely to feature plenty of feverish competition and yet it's unlike the winner should be pitted against a young Mike Tyson (even though he also sounds like a 12 year old girl).
> 
> Curry doesn't sound that different. If they can get Peja for him I wouldn't complain one bit. Regardless, they need to make a decision. Not making a decision, of course, is also making a decision, because I don't see how they can let him walk for zip.
> 
> Down by 21 with halftime, the more things change... the more we suck ***.
> 
> The Wizards are better this year (I'm watching the Wiz and listening to the Bulls) despite the fact they have Michael Ruffin out on the floor. They brought in Anthony Peeler, probably for quite a bit less than we're giving Pike, and he's a draining them.
> 
> The Frank Williams at SG experiment shouldn't be tried opposite Chris Duhon... that's a brutal shooting backcourt. Maybe it just shouldn't be tried.
> 
> It sounds like maybe Nocioni or Deng could be capable of guarding 2s though, which is nice.


The 2nd Q featured players that wont even make the final roster. 

As for Frankie @ the 2. :no:


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Much is being made of the feverish competition for backup PG spots since we have 14 PGs on the team. I'd just like to point out that feverish competition doesn't say anything about capability. A drunken brawl between a bunch of 12 year old girls is likely to feature plenty of feverish competition and yet it's unlike the winner should be pitted against a young Mike Tyson (even though he also sounds like a 12 year old girl).
> 
> Curry doesn't sound that different. If they can get Peja for him I wouldn't complain one bit. Regardless, they need to make a decision. Not making a decision, of course, is also making a decision, because I don't see how they can let him walk for zip.
> 
> Down by 21 with halftime, the more things change... the more we suck ***.
> 
> The Wizards are better this year (I'm watching the Wiz and listening to the Bulls) despite the fact they have Michael Ruffin out on the floor. They brought in Anthony Peeler, probably for quite a bit less than we're giving Pike, and he's a draining them.
> 
> The Frank Williams at SG experiment shouldn't be tried opposite Chris Duhon... that's a brutal shooting backcourt. Maybe it just shouldn't be tried.
> 
> It sounds like maybe Nocioni or Deng could be capable of guarding 2s though, which is nice.


I don't even wanna jump to conclusions but your right. This team as NO leadership. NO GO-TO GUY. I know this is a PRESEASON game, but playoffs? not gonna happen.


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> 
> 
> The 2nd Q featured players that wont even make the final roster.
> 
> As for Frankie @ the 2. :no:


Err... isn't that true for the Celtics too?


----------



## robert60446

> Originally posted by <b>JRose5</b>!
> 
> 
> Eddy is noticeably skinnier, I hardly even recognized him on a few plays.


Yeah, Eddy is looking like he is back from Angola! Where is the beef?!

 

visit my web


----------



## Johnny Mac

Tyson Chandler 2 points, 5 rebounds
Andres Nocioni - 6 points, 4 rebounds
Eddy Curry - 8 points, 2 rebounds in 10 mins
Kirk Hinrich - 7 points

Thats what I caught from the announcers at the half. Curry just scored again.


----------



## robert60446

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Err... isn't that true for the Celtics too?


Absolutely, their garbage is better then our garbage!

visit my web


----------



## DaBullz

Where's ScottMay to bump the "season is a wash" thread?

(JUST KIDDING)


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

Was John Kerry talking about the BULLS or BUSH when he said "more-of-the-same"?

The Celtics look as if they're playing a high-school team.

This is embarrassing

but hey, it's just the PRESEASON


----------



## Johnny Mac

Curry called for traveling twice this half.


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Err... isn't that true for the Celtics too?


I wasn't paying too close of attention so I may be wrong, but I think alot of the time when we had some of those scrubs in there, they still had Ricky Davis and maybe Payton and some of their other starters out there.

Not sure though, I know Davis was out there, maybe not the rest of them though.


----------



## DaBullz

This picture is funny.


----------



## VincentVega

Piat w/ the three ball.


----------



## Chicago N VA

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> The Frank Williams at SG experiment shouldn't be tried opposite Chris Duhon... that's a brutal shooting backcourt. Maybe it just shouldn't be tried.
> 
> It sounds like maybe Nocioni or Deng could be capable of guarding 2s though, which is nice.



I like Frank Williams.. but he is no 2.. he has no ability to hit the open J. He has doinked 2 off the rim ..already. He's better at point.

Nocioni is getting torched by Pierce.

Deng looks pretty athletic


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Piat w/ the three ball.


How's his defense?


----------



## VincentVega

Pierce is presenting a lecture tonight.


----------



## Johnny Mac

Not much Gordon tonight?


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

30 Pt lead for BOSTON

I'm done watching this.


----------



## MikeDC

They're still running a Pax interview here


----------



## VincentVega

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> How's his defense?


Don't know, can't see the game.

Curry with his 78th turnover.


----------



## L.O.B

Did Curry work out or play this offseason or did he do atkins? Thus far Eddy looks to be getting bullied in the blocks on both sides of the court.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

OH, and there is no way in HELL Curry's worth 86 million.


----------



## DaBullz

It's official. The pre-season is a wash.


----------



## Chicago N VA

I feel stupid for watching this.. 

Skiles played scrubs most of the 2nd Qtr...... What is the rationale?


BULLS DEFENSE FLAT OUT SUCKS!!!


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> I feel stupid for watching this..
> 
> BULLS FLAT OUT SUCK


----------



## unBULLievable

Relax guys!Better to lose and become skeptical than go 8-0 in preseason games.


----------



## Johnny Mac

How does Skiles new offensive sets look?


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> How does Skiles new offensive sets look?


the same way the defensive sets look

like CRRRRRAPPP


----------



## DaBullz

No kidding.

Who's going to pick up the slack of JC's scoring?

Looks like two problems here. Scoring and defense. But I don't care how good the D is, if you score 43 points half-way through the 3rd, you need scoring.


----------



## MikeDC

It was interesting... in the Pax interview, he didn't say anything about Curry needing to score. He stressed that he needed to "play his size" and that yeah, going into his fourth year, he's not a total kid anymore.

I don't see how, if they aren't willing to wait few more years and hope he turns out (and I'm not making a judgement on that one way or the other, just going off what I'm hearing), they can keep him. The smart thing to do is to trade him sooner rather than later, he'll be worth less in February than he is now.


----------



## Chicago N VA

It looks like the Celtics are playing against some JV team or Guys they got together off the street corner....


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

This team needs to be dismantled. I don't care if it's the preseason or not. Nobody that's played thusfar in the preseason has been down by this many. Crawford has to be somewhere with spike lee laughing it up right now.


----------



## DaBullz

Celtics up over 30, and they're still diving on the floor for loose balls.


----------



## ChiBron

Not hearing good stuff at all. I know this is only preseason but c'mon....i don't see anybody else getting beat this badly.....and a lot of these players on the floor will be among our core guyz within 20 days. 

Sounds like the same old problems. Can't score(will be season's biggest problem-thx to Paxson&Skiles), can't defend(cuz offense stinks), too young(like usual) and relying on too many rookies(they never help u in what matters most - WINS!).

Skiles' and Paxson's men "who play the right way" won't be doing much right this season. U need proven talent to win in this league. We score a BIG EGG in that category. Once again, thanks to Paxson and Skiles.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Dont worry about the lackluster play -- we'll have a good draft pick next summer. Oh, wait.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> It was interesting... in the Pax interview, he didn't say anything about Curry needing to score. He stressed that he needed to "play his size" and that yeah, going into his fourth year, he's not a total kid anymore.
> 
> I don't see how, if they aren't willing to wait few more years and hope he turns out (and I'm not making a judgement on that one way or the other, just going off what I'm hearing), they can keep him. The smart thing to do is to trade him sooner rather than later, he'll be worth less in February than he is now.


I agree

he can score, but he's not a #1 option. He would of been great on a team like Memphis.

Right now it looks as if there's no use in even resigning Curry & Chandler. It's gonna be more of the same next year. They just aren't very strong players at their position. Al Jefferson already powered thru both of em, and he's fresh outta highschool himself.

There WILL be trades this year. Cuz this isn't gonna work.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> Dont worry about the lackluster play -- we'll have a good draft pick next summer. Oh, wait.


Hey man, don't kid yourself, we can still have a very high draft pick next year, if we're really, really bad.


----------



## DaBullz

Boston up 35.

We BETTER not lose like this in the regular season.


----------



## DaBullz

86-54 after 3 quarters.

Users Browsing Forum: (C.C.C.P*, L.O.B, MiSTa iBN*, Fizer Fanatic, thunderspirit, SPMJ, MagillaGorilla*, Philo, TwinkieTowers, Mikedc, 22ryno, Darius Miles Davis, Chi_Lunatic*, unBULLievable, BSchmaranz, Cochise, giusd, JRose5*, Johnny Mac*, The Great Twinkee, bullet, VincentVega, Chicago N VA, mizenkay, Virtuoso, Colombian BULL Fan, MongolianDeathCloud*, KHinrich12, Qwst25, FrankTheTank, bbertha37, DaBullz)


----------



## L.O.B

Deng just turned his ankel, ugh.


----------



## thunderspirit

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Hey man, don't kid yourself, we can still have a very high draft pick next year, if we're really, really bad.


...and/or really, really lucky, so we still hang on to a top three pick. :sour:


----------



## mr.ankle20

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey man, don't kid yourself, we can still have a very high draft pick next year, if we're really, really bad.


if the bulls don't get a top 3 pick , the pick goes to the suns


----------



## BCH

I saw the score flash by during the Wiz game and had to come check to see if there was a meltdown going on. I expected a minor one, but this is ridiculous. It is just the preseason and means barely more than summer league.


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>mr.ankle20</b>!
> 
> 
> if the bulls don't get a top 3 pick , the pick goes to the suns


I think that was what he was getting at.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

> Originally posted by <b>mr.ankle20</b>!
> 
> 
> if the bulls don't get a top 3 pick , the pick goes to the suns


Exactly.


----------



## remlover

What i find more insulting then teh bulls struggling is Tom Dore getting overly-excited when the bulls do something good. I can put up w/ another 15-20 win team, but cant put up with a 15win season along w/ Tom Dore.


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> I saw the score flash by during the Wiz game and had to come check to see if there was a meltdown going on. I expected a minor one, but this is ridiculous. It is just the preseason and means barely more than summer league.


No kidding.


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> I saw the score flash by during the Wiz game and had to come check to see if there was a meltdown going on. I expected a minor one, but this is ridiculous. It is just the preseason and means barely more than summer league.


But Pax expects us to compete every night! :grinning:


----------



## BG7

Crawford was right about the hidden agenda. The hidden agenda is lose to get a high pick. Oh wait they aren't doing such a good hiding it are they? Crawford is right about all this, although the Knicks are a questionable sign in order to win a championship I would much rather be there then on the Bulls.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> I saw the score flash by during the Wiz game and had to come check to see if there was a meltdown going on. I expected a minor one, but this is ridiculous. It is just the preseason and means barely more than summer league.


What do u expect? We have our full roster on the floor and we're getting beaten by damn near 40 points. This isn't the summer league. I KNOW it's the preseason but it's should atleast be a decent exhibition of basketball. not a damn blowout.


----------



## DaBullz

Connection to adhearus.com timed out.

Constantly.


----------



## such sweet thunder

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey man, don't kid yourself, we can still have a very high draft pick next year, if we're really, really bad.












It's all we have to look forward to; please don't take it away.


----------



## Chicago N VA

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> I saw the score flash by during the Wiz game and had to come check to see if there was a meltdown going on. I expected a minor one, but this is ridiculous. It is just the preseason and means barely more than summer league.


Didn't really care if they won or lost it.. but I was looking to see some type of improvement.. a glimmer.. some hope.. something to look forward to... 

But it looks like more of the same.

That's why I am frustrated!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> The hidden agenda is lose to get a high pick. Oh wait they aren't doing such a good hiding it are they?


Sorry to come down so hard, but I think this is idiotic.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> I saw the score flash by during the Wiz game and had to come check to see if there was a meltdown going on. I expected a minor one, but this is ridiculous. It is just the preseason and means barely more than summer league.


In spite of the performance on the court, Bulls fans are doing their job off:

Users Browsing Forum: (C.C.C.P*, ChiBullsFan, hoops*, L.O.B, thunderspirit, SPMJ, MagillaGorilla*, Rhyder, rainman, TwinkieTowers, Mikedc, mgolding, life_after_23*, Future*, victor_vc, 22ryno, Darius Miles Davis, Chi_Lunatic*, RSP83, shlomo, unBULLievable, BSchmaranz, Cochise, giusd, JRose5*, Johnny Mac*, adarsh1, Yao Mania, VincentVega, Chicago N VA, lorgg, mizenkay, bulls, remlover, Colombian BULL Fan, MongolianDeathCloud*, KHinrich12, Qwst25, FrankTheTank, bbertha37, DaBullz)


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Just to add insult to injury, it looks like Schilling doesn't have it tonight. It's a bad night for the underdogs in sports.


----------



## such sweet thunder

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Connection to adhearus.com timed out.
> 
> Constantly.


What the hell is that. I thought it was just my computer that having this issue. . .


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Sorry to come down so hard, but I think this is idiotic.


Why is it so easy to believe in conspiracies and so hard to believe people just make lots of mistakes?


----------



## unBULLievable

This loss will do only good.

Time to regroup and stop the ra-ra routine.

Better lower your expectations guys but I'm positive this team will come through.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Why is it so easy to believe in conspiracies and so hard to believe people just make lots of mistakes


I'm right there with you DC. If this is what we get from our team this year, then we are the result of numerous big mistakes.


----------



## WXHOOPS

You Bulls Fans are pathetic. IT IS A PRESEASON GAME !!!! THEY PLAY IN THE EAST !!!! BULLS ARE A PLAYOFF TEAM !!!! On the bandwagon, off the bandwagon... Hell you are worse than a bunch of Packers fans !


----------



## unBULLievable

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Connection to adhearus.com timed out.
> 
> Constantly.


too many users lining up for the available channels!


----------



## such sweet thunder

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm right there with you DC. If this is what we get from our team this year, then we are the result of numerous big mistakes.


I don't know about you, but

I was planned -- though I've always thought timing of little brother hinted towards him being a mistake.


----------



## thunderspirit

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> It is just the preseason and means barely more than summer league.


hmm, you think so?

even after:
* all the talk about how "different" things would be once Skiles had a camp with which to install his offense?
* all the hoopla over this team getting better after rid of a potential "cancer" in JC?
* all the stories about our "great" rookie class of Gordon, Deng, and Nocioni?
* all the spin that's come out of the Berto Center about how this team's cornerstones are "improving"?

you really think so?

know what i'm seeing? the same f'ing crap we've seen for the last, oh, six years or so. happy happy, joy joy. 

y'know, typically i'm not one to over-react. i try pretty hard to be a voice of reason, the sort of lukewarm water in the middle, to borrow a Spinal Tap analogy. but i'm sorry -- i see _NO_ improvement in anything i've witnessed tonight. _NONE._

and what really pisses me off is, i actually thought, for a fleeting moment or three, that this time _might_ improve, that the guys here _might_ give enough of a damn to want to improve. 

so i suppose i'm really more angry at myself than anything.


----------



## unBULLievable

IT's different to get blown out in a meaningless game than a game of importance ala Wizards style last year


----------



## JRose5

> Originally posted by <b>WXHOOPS</b>!
> You Bulls Fans are pathetic. IT IS A PRESEASON GAME !!!! THEY PLAY IN THE EAST !!!! BULLS ARE A PLAYOFF TEAM !!!! On the bandwagon, off the bandwagon... Hell you are worse than a bunch of Packers fans !



:laugh:


----------



## TRUTHHURTS

I dont think its time to cal the season a wash but I would like to add that the past few years Boston has not been 40 pts better than us .In fact weve owned boston the last few years .


----------



## Chicago N VA

Off with the DirectTv on with the XBOX.. 

Maybe I can get them to win online!


----------



## BG7

Do I have to spell out why we are losing?

-We traded Jamal Crawford
-Jamal Crawford went to Michigan
-His jersey # was 1.


Whats this have to do with us losing. NOTHING! We just suck. Paxson made his bed and now he has to sleep in it, and unfortuanately all the Bulls fans do too. I want to see Curry, Chandler, Niocini, Deng, Gordon, Hinrich, Pargo, and EROB as the main rotation. No more crappy no talent guys. I think its time someone told SKiles this, stupid coaching usually does not lead to wins.


----------



## rainman

you've got new guys playing together for the first time, lighten up people. not being able to see the game i cant say what the positives might be, are there any?


----------



## Johnny Mac

Well, this is about what I expected. I didnt expect the Bulls to lose this bad, but I expected Bulls fans to come in with high expectations and switch colors quickly. 

When more than half of our main rotation is new to the team, and when the coach just started putting in the new offense a week ago, it should be expected for the Bulls to struggle to execute in the first *pre-season* game. Thats what these games are for, and its especially helpful to teams like us, who have so many faces still trying to understand their position, the offense, etc. 

Thats my thoughts on the overreacting going on here. As far as my concerns? I'm concerned about Gordon. His offense seems less than stellar, and thats not good news considering thats what he is best at, and his defense is not so good. He may not even start this year if he cant find his groove. Nocioni and Deng were bright spots to me, I just hope that Nocioni can stay on the floor. Hinrich and Curry seem to have made progress. 

This team has been together for a week, so obviously they are making careless mistakes within the offense. Theres a lot of confusion. Time will patch these things up, thank God for pre-season games. The chemistry will only get better from here on out.


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm right there with you DC. If this is what we get from our team this year, then we are the result of numerous big mistakes.


Yup. 

I don't think they're quite this bad, but it's pretty clear that we will again be less than the sum of our parts and again in for major changes the following year :| Lack of continuity and experience sucks.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Well, this is about what I expected. I didnt expect the Bulls to lose this bad, but I expected Bulls fans to come in with high expectations and switch colors quickly.
> 
> When more than half of our main rotation is new to the team, and when the coach just started putting in the new offense a week ago, it should be expected for the Bulls to struggle to execute in the first *pre-season* game. Thats what these games are for, and its especially helpful to teams like us, who have so many faces still trying to understand their position, the offense, etc.
> 
> Thats my thoughts on the overreacting going on here. As far as my concerns? I'm concerned about Gordon. His offense seems less than stellar, and thats not good news considering thats what he is best at, and his defense is not so good. He may not even start this year if he cant find his groove. Nocioni and Deng were bright spots to me, I just hope that Nocioni can stay on the floor. Hinrich and Curry seem to have made progress.
> 
> This team has been together for a week, so obviously they are making careless mistakes within the offense. Theres a lot of confusion. Time will patch these things up, thank God for pre-season games. The chemistry will only get better from here on out.


How long has Doc Rivers had to install a new offense in Boston?


----------



## MemphisX

I knew I had the right slogan for your season.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

U non-chicago residents can say "oh well it's just a preseason game" all u want. but look at those face on the bench. I bet Skiles is PISSED. And I don't even think u can describe the level of PISSTIVITY JOHN PAXSON is feeling right now.

"I know this team will play hard" -- skiles comments about the bulls first season game.


----------



## ScottMay

I wish Jerry Reinsdorf dabbled in race cars, not basketball and baseball teams, and I wish Paxson were the AD at a Div III school with Skiles as his wrestling coach. We honestly deserve better than this dreck.

I also wish I had a kiosk at the Manchester Airport that sold "I Went to New Hampshire, and All I Got Was a Fist up My Dumper" T-shirts. Because I'd sell at least 20 shirts tonight to a group of really tall guys flying a charter to Chicago.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

There have been few times that I can recall that I have been this disappointed.

Most of the rest of those times involves life edents that I legitimately should care about.

:hurl: 

This truly, truly hurts.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

[email protected] colors

I don't give a damn WHAT kinda game this is. You can't be HAPPY sitting here watching this game man.

The damn summer league team played better than this.


----------



## mizenkay

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> Do I have to spell out why we are losing?
> 
> -We traded Jamal Crawford
> -Jamal Crawford went to Michigan
> -His jersey # was 1.
> 
> 
> Whats this have to do with us losing. NOTHING! We just suck. Paxson made his bed and now he has to sleep in it, and unfortuanately all the Bulls fans do too. I want to see Curry, Chandler, Niocini, Deng, Gordon, Hinrich, Pargo, and EROB as the main rotation. No more crappy no talent guys. I think its time someone told SKiles this, stupid coaching usually does not lead to wins.


you are delusional. 

guys, calm down.

skiles obviously had a game plan to get a look at all the players while the celtics have stayed with their starters more of the game.

the espn announcers said that "skiles is really sticking to his game plan tonite by playing everybody" 

he has some tough decisions to make. i'm going to cut him just a little slack for this one. 

in the season, when kirk and eddy aren't sitting in favor of getting a look at a jared reiner or chris duhon, then it's a different story (and you guys KNOW it)

this isn't a reason to call the season a wash or claim the above ridiculousness. 

sorry, but i see a lot of faithful fans here tonight just throwing in the towel. 

it's the first pre-season game. 

shame. :naughty:


----------



## such sweet thunder

For those screaming bandwagon jumpers:

Say what you want, but I never saw any of the writers posting their frustrations claiming we were on course for playoff ball.

Dubullz, DMD, MikeDC.... I'm sure I'm leaving names out, but we were all consistent in predicting disappointing/ very modest gains for this upcoming season.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Well, this is about what I expected. I didnt expect the Bulls to lose this bad, but I expected Bulls fans to come in with high expectations and switch colors quickly.
> 
> When more than half of our main rotation is new to the team, and when the coach just started putting in the new offense a week ago, it should be expected for the Bulls to struggle to execute in the first *pre-season* game. Thats what these games are for, and its especially helpful to teams like us, who have so many faces still trying to understand their position, the offense, etc.
> 
> Thats my thoughts on the overreacting going on here. As far as my concerns? I'm concerned about Gordon. His offense seems less than stellar, and thats not good news considering thats what he is best at, and his defense is not so good. He may not even start this year if he cant find his groove. Nocioni and Deng were bright spots to me, I just hope that Nocioni can stay on the floor. Hinrich and Curry seem to have made progress.
> 
> This team has been together for a week, so obviously they are making careless mistakes within the offense. Theres a lot of confusion. Time will patch these things up, thank God for pre-season games. The chemistry will only get better from here on out.


Yes. This team is thrown together. But there was not so much as a glimmer of hope that I saw in this game. No, I don't expect this level of chaos to be the norm, but despite the uncertainty of the roster, I expected a better prepared team tonight.


----------



## WXHOOPS

Yeah, these preseason games mean a ton. I mean I would much rather lose a regular season game than a preseason game. Again, you guys are pathetic !


----------



## MirageRon

While I know that Pre-Season games are meaningless, it doesn't bode well when you are getting blown out in the Pre-Season. I see several players that need to be released immediately. Namely Duhon, Smith, some other guy whom I don't know his name. These guys are not very good and we need to cut bait immediately and give our main guys time to gel. There were other players that I would cut as well, but I didn't know who they were because I was looking at the Celtics broadcast. In which DirecTV is to blame because they haven't reached a settlement with Comcast sports!!!! That's why I'm dumping DirecTV in another week.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> For those screaming bandwagon jumpers:
> 
> Say what you want, but I never saw any of the writers posting their frustrations claiming we were on course for playoff ball.
> 
> Dubullz, DMD, MikeDC.... I'm sure I'm leaving names out, but we were all consistent in predicting disappointing/ very modest gains for this upcoming season.


Thank you, CCCP. I called for 25 wins, and I don't have to adjust my prediction at all!


----------



## ScottMay

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> For those screaming bandwagon jumpers:
> 
> Say what you want, but I never saw any of the writers posting their frustrations claiming we were on course for playoff ball.
> 
> Dubullz, DMD, MikeDC.... I'm sure I'm leaving names out, but we were all consistent in predicting disappointing/ very modest gains for this upcoming season.


Hell, I even went so far as to say I'd be thrilled with modest improvements in team stats like FG% and scoring margin.

30+ point losses don't average very well.


----------



## DaBullz

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> For those screaming bandwagon jumpers:
> 
> Say what you want, but I never saw any of the writers posting their frustrations claiming we were on course for playoff ball.
> 
> Dubullz, DMD, MikeDC.... I'm sure I'm leaving names out, but we were all consistent in predicting disappointing/ very modest gains for this upcoming season.


I think it's fair to say the Bulls weren't interested in winning and more interested in seeing all the guys play so they can decide who to cut.

On the other hand, no group of our guys seemed to be in the same league as the Celtics tonight.

It's obvious we've got to get a LOT better and REAL fast if we're going to have any chance of getting off to a decent start. And then the circus comes to town, and they hose off the season like they're cleaning up after the elephants.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

> Originally posted by <b>WXHOOPS</b>!
> Yeah, these preseason games mean a ton. I mean I would much rather lose a regular season game than a preseason game. Again, you guys are pathetic !


Would you cut it with your insulting rhetoric? It's fair to insult the team on a day like today, but your fellow posters?

Don't you have something better to keep repeating?


----------



## bullet

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> I wish Jerry Reinsdorf dabbled in race cars, not basketball and baseball teams, and I wish Paxson were the AD at a Div III school with Skiles as his wrestling coach. We honestly deserve better than this dreck.
> 
> I also wish I had a kiosk at the Manchester Airport that sold "I Went to New Hampshire, and All I Got Was a Fist up My Dumper" T-shirts. Because I'd sell at least 20 shirts tonight to a group of really tall guys flying a charter to Chicago.


lol

dreck:laugh: 


I guess this is all because ERob and Trent r'nt out there...


Good thing we'll have the Bobcats below us this season (I hope)


----------



## Johnny Mac

Bulls won the 4th quarter by two points, what does this mean?


----------



## Chicago N VA

Let me state my claim.

I am not jumping ship.

I am a Bulls fan through and through.

Can I say Bears, Cubs, White Sox and Univ. of Illinois fan.. so I am not having a good year anyways..

I never thought they were going to come out as world beaters.

I did think with our additions.. I would have something to hang my hat on at least even if it was just a small piece of hope for the future. 

What I did see was a repeat of last season.

Jumping ship NO.. dissappointed in the effort out there ... of what I saw on the floor YES.

I actually watched the game..... the Celts had guys coming of the end of their bench.. coming in there making our guys look like High Schoolers.

Okay maybe this is a preseason game.. and it's just one game. 

So I'll leave it at that... for now. 

Just a meaningless game that means nothing. :sigh:


----------



## WXHOOPS

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Would you cut it with your insulting rhetoric? It's fair to insult the team on a day like today, but your fellow posters?
> 
> Don't you have something better to keep repeating?


No, because what Bulls fans have done here is pathetic. With such a pivotal season ahead, you've done nothing but belittle this team for losing a preseason game. They lost a preseason game and nothing more. Hinrich, Nocioni, Gordon, Debg, Chandler, Curry will be fine. Young team, finding chemistry, and adjusting to new players. IT TAKES SOME TIME, AND THAT IS WHAT PRESEASON IS FOR ! Therefore, you guys are pathetic.


----------



## such sweet thunder

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Bulls won the 4th quarter by two points, what does this mean?


Al Jefferson whipped Eddy Curry and Ty Chandler's asses. What does that mean?

I respect your optimism and you obviously know your ball, but signs point to this being another gloomy season.


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>WXHOOPS</b>!
> No, because what Bulls fans have done here is pathetic. With such a pivotal season ahead, you've done nothing but belittle this team for losing a preseason game. They lost a preseason game and nothing more. Hinrich, Nocioni, Gordon, Debg, Chandler, Curry will be fine. Young team, finding chemistry, and adjusting to new players. IT TAKES SOME TIME, AND THAT IS WHAT PRESEASON IS FOR ! Therefore, you guys are pathetic.


I agree with you (less aggressively), but I'd appreciate if you cut the "Bulls fans are this..." and "you guys" type generalizations. Not all Bulls fans put a lot of hope into the 1st pre-season game.


----------



## Johnny Mac

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> Al Jefferson whipped Eddy Curry and Ty Chandler's asses. What does that mean?


It means that if "Curry whipped Jeffersons ***" it would be "just a pre-season game" according to some of you folks. 

Curry has been dominating pre-season games for years. Who cares?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

> Originally posted by <b>WXHOOPS</b>!
> 
> 
> No, because what Bulls fans have done here is pathetic. With such a pivotal season ahead, you've done nothing but belittle this team for losing a preseason game. They lost a preseason game and nothing more. Hinrich, Nocioni, Gordon, Debg, Chandler, Curry will be fine. Young team, finding chemistry, and adjusting to new players. IT TAKES SOME TIME, AND THAT IS WHAT PRESEASON IS FOR ! Therefore, you guys are pathetic.


Thanks for being so abrasive. I'll have to remember to avoid chatting with you in future.

But it must feel so good to be right all the time, right?

edit: I don't even care what point you're making, but your method of communicating it sucks.


----------



## MirageRon

> Originally posted by <b>WXHOOPS</b>!
> 
> 
> No, because what Bulls fans have done here is pathetic. With such a pivotal season ahead, you've done nothing but belittle this team for losing a preseason game. They lost a preseason game and nothing more. Hinrich, Nocioni, Gordon, Debg, Chandler, Curry will be fine. Young team, finding chemistry, and adjusting to new players. IT TAKES SOME TIME, AND THAT IS WHAT PRESEASON IS FOR ! Therefore, you guys are pathetic.


I've heard the same thing for the past 3 years. I'm not getting ancy about this bad start because I've predicted that they will win 25 games, but watching this game brought back some bad memories from the past 4 years. Are they thrown together? No. Paxson built this team the way he wanted. Do they need to find Chemistry? Yes and that will take a little time. And it will also mean cutting Duhon, Smith and Trybanski IMMEDIATELY! And give time to the guys who will actually make us competitive!


----------



## FrankTheTank

that game totally sucked....  :no:  :upset:


----------



## BG7

Celtics are a great team though that a lot of people overlook. They have 2 borderline superstars. The best rookie. A great outside shooter. A good backup point. A good wing man.

Gary Payton should look more like a superstar this year like he has been throughout his career. Last year in LA was a fluke mainly because of the biggest cancer of all time being on his team. Pierce should also play better then last year. And I was crossing my fingers for Jefferson at draft night although I'm happy with Deng. Gordon I like too. Jefferson slipped for some reason and the Celts are gonna be happy with him. 

We should be better by opening day. 

If anyone didn't notice I was joiking earlier.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

I'll see how pathetic "WE" are when they're playing the same 10 games into the REGULAR season.


----------



## thunderspirit

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> Let me state my claim.
> 
> I am not jumping ship.
> 
> I am a Bulls fan through and through.
> 
> Can I say Bears, Cubs, White Sox and Univ. of Illinois fan.. so I am not having a good year anyways..
> 
> I never thought they were going to come out as world beaters.
> 
> I did think with our additions.. I would have something to hang my hat on at least even if it was just a small piece of hope for the future.
> 
> What I did see was a repeat of last season.
> 
> Jumping ship NO.. dissappointed in the effort out there ... of what I saw on the floor YES.
> 
> I actually watched the game..... the Celts had guys coming of the end of their bench.. coming in there making our guys look like High Schoolers.
> 
> Okay maybe this is a preseason game.. and it's just one game.
> 
> So I'll leave it at that... for now.
> 
> Just a meaningless game that means nothing. :sigh:


i'm with you here, CNV. i'm in precisely the same boat.

...except that this didn't just hearken back to last year. it was reminiscient of the _absolute worst_ of last year. :sour:


----------



## krob

Ok... question... did we win or lose... NBA.com says win, you guys sound like we lost... im so confused....


----------



## RSP83

*typo?*

dude... the nba.com has Bulls 104 Celtics 74... is it a typo?


----------



## such sweet thunder

> Originally posted by <b>krob</b>!
> Ok... question... did we win or lose... NBA.com says win, you guys sound like we lost... im so confused....


alas, the ESPN score is a cruel joke.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> I saw the score flash by during the Wiz game and had to come check to see if there was a meltdown going on. I expected a minor one, but this is ridiculous. It is just the preseason and means barely more than summer league.


Heard the score riding home earlier, just got here, BCH's is the second post I saw.

As usual, he's the voice of reason.

It's starting to confirm a suspicion I had about the majority of Bulls fans. They _enjoy_ the drama of losing because it give them a reason to fuss, a reason for some kind of "release". 

Good grief. We were a losing team last season, and this is the first preseason game after a summer of re-tooling and adding several players.

And the season is a wash already?

 


Perhaps later on...but not right now.


----------



## ScottMay

To the folks who are complaining about folks complaining about tonight's blowout:

When your coach and GM have all but gone on the record as saying they've dealt more talented players for less talented players because the less talented players "play the game the right way," I think we are well within our rights to scream bloody murder when the team does anything but put out a maximum effort, preseason or not. If that is the blueprint--get a bunch of guys who try really hard--we should expect to see it game in, game out.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>WXHOOPS</b>!
> You Bulls Fans are pathetic. IT IS A PRESEASON GAME !!!! THEY PLAY IN THE EAST !!!! BULLS ARE A PLAYOFF TEAM !!!! On the bandwagon, off the bandwagon... Hell you are worse than a bunch of Packers fans !



:laugh:


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> 
> you are delusional.
> 
> guys, calm down.
> 
> skiles obviously had a game plan to get a look at all the players while the celtics have stayed with their starters more of the game.
> 
> the espn announcers said that "skiles is really sticking to his game plan tonite by playing everybody"
> 
> he has some tough decisions to make. i'm going to cut him just a little slack for this one.
> 
> in the season, when kirk and eddy aren't sitting in favor of getting a look at a jared reiner or chris duhon, then it's a different story (and you guys KNOW it)
> 
> this isn't a reason to call the season a wash or claim the above ridiculousness.
> 
> sorry, but i see a lot of faithful fans here tonight just throwing in the towel.
> 
> it's the first pre-season game.
> 
> shame. :naughty:


Let me ask... what tough decisions are we looking at? Who the 3rd string PG is? That's not a tough decision... it's an inconsequential one. 

I mean, yeah, it might be tough in some "emotional" sense, you never want to cut a good kid, but you have to cut a good kid every year. In a realistic sense, if anything meaningful hinges on your 3rd string PG decision you're not playing the same game as most other NBA teams.


----------



## ballafromthenorth

I'm not too worried yet. I didn't expect big things and I don't think any of us really did. It will be interesting to see the development of our young players, and hopefully they will gain valuable experience to make us contenders in future years. I mean of course we've been saying that for years now, but theres really not much we can do about it.. this is our team and we have to stick it out with them through these bad times.. It hasn't been all that bad.. I mean at least we won a championship before.. it could be a lot worse for the bulls franchise. I don't know, I try to be as positive as I can be with sports teams.. our support matters, even if the team can't produce victories... at least we do our part right...? Let's just hope that the Bulls can pull it around.. it is only one preseason game.


----------



## krob

anyone got a makeshift box for tonight yet?


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> For those screaming bandwagon jumpers:
> 
> Say what you want, but I never saw any of the writers posting their frustrations claiming we were on course for playoff ball.
> 
> Dubullz, DMD, MikeDC.... I'm sure I'm leaving names out, but we were all consistent in predicting disappointing/ very modest gains for this upcoming season.


Well, I'm on record as saying our record would actually be better this year (althought I think the playoff talk and long-run prognosis bear the marks of major kool-aid intake), so I don't think I should be getting any pats on the back. The way they looked tonight, they're not going to win more than last year's team.

Of course, we probably aren't as bad as we looked tonight, but it's still a nasty looking loss nonetheless. Like every other post-dynasty Bulls team, this team hasn't played enough in total and hasn't played enough together. I think the bottom line is that no matter how much lip service is paid to playing "hard", "right", or "competitive", inexperienced, discontinuous teams don't win in the NBA and losing is a contagion that breeds losing attitudes. 

They had a chance to stem that tide this summer and failed to do it. The best we can hope for now is that these kids will hold it together enough that we don't totally ****can them the way we have everything else.


----------



## jimmy

New coach. New players. Same result. WHY CAN"T THIS TEAM SHOOT!?

Someone check the hoops at the Berto Center and see if they're regulation size.

Best highlight of the game was when Hinrich dribbled the ball up the court without looking at it. I like Tom's commentary on it too.
"You know Johnny, I really like how Kirk doesn't look at the ball when he dribbles."

What? Is that the best thing we could find? The best attribute of our best player is the fact he doesn't look at the ball when he dribbles. What kind of retard looks at the ball when they dribble anyway?

The Good.
Hinrich
Curry's O
Nocioni
Pargo

The Bad
Ben Gordon sucks. Jay Williams dead or alive is better than him.
Luol Deng. How many 5foot and under shots did he miss.
AD
Chandler- hitch or no hitch same result NEVER goes in

The Ugly 
Frank Williams wow... I can't wait to see the boxscore for him. Dreadful
the offense- congested(sp?) Not smooth at all, and we have so many PGs
The Shooting % We should've kept JC. His 38% would probably lead the team



Maybe I'm overreacting a bit but it's the first bulls game since April so you can't blame me.


----------



## HKF

If the Bulls win more than 33 games, I'll be shocked. Too young. All their main players are young and none of them are superstar talents (not counting the rookies).


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum

Here is the Yahoo box score.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2004101202

To me, the most troubling statistics are that the Bulls' future (Curry, Chandler, Nocioni, Deng, Gordon, and Hinrich) had 4 assists and 15 turnovers in just 110 minutes. That averages to 1.5 assists and 5.5 turnovers per 40 minutes. For an entire team over a 48 minute game that would average to 9 assists and 32 turnovers.

Hopefully, this is just an artifact of this being a first preseason game among a lot of players not used to playing together. More pessimistically, this could indicate that these players just are not ready for the roles that they are being thrust into - in particular with the two players being thrust into the role of go-to players (Gordon and Curry) ending up with 10 of the turnovers in just 32 minutes of play.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> 
> The Bad
> Ben Gordon sucks. Jay Williams dead or alive is better than him.


LOL

He's was pretty horrid tonight.


----------



## forcaje

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=241012002

Here are the box scores. I know the bulls lost by 30. However, look at the amount of minutes each guy got. Look how few minutes most of the regulars got. And when the regulars where in the first quarter it was 29-23. There is no reason to call it a season yet. Discouraging yes, but over no.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>Dan Rosenbaum</b>!
> Here is the Yahoo box score.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2004101202
> 
> To me, the most troubling statistics are that the Bulls' future (Curry, Chandler, Nocioni, Deng, Gordon, and Hinrich) had 4 assists and 15 turnovers in just 110 minutes. That averages to 1.5 assists and 5.5 turnovers per 40 minutes. For an entire team over a 48 minute game that would average to 9 assists and 32 turnovers.


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>thunderspirit</b>!
> 
> i'm with you here, CNV. i'm in precisely the same boat.
> 
> ...except that this didn't just hearken back to last year. it was reminiscient of the _absolute worst_ of last year. :sour:


Too late to jump even if we wanted to


----------



## thunderspirit

> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> What kind of retard looks at the ball when they dribble anyway?


well, me, for one.


----------



## Johnny Mac

So, anyone want to join my club?


----------



## Chi_Lunatic

Oh yea,

There's NO WAY Frank Williams is making the team. Brunson ran the point better than him.


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>Dan Rosenbaum</b>!
> Here is the Yahoo box score.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2004101202
> 
> To me, the most troubling statistics are that the Bulls' future (Curry, Chandler, Nocioni, Deng, Gordon, and Hinrich) had 4 assists and 15 turnovers in just 110 minutes. That averages to 1.5 assists and 5.5 turnovers per 40 minutes. For an entire team over a 48 minute game that would average to 9 assists and 32 turnovers.
> 
> Hopefully, this is just an artifact of this being a first preseason game among a lot of players not used to playing together. More pessimistically, this could indicate that these players just are not ready for the roles that they are being thrust into - in particular with the two players being thrust into the role of go-to players (Gordon and Curry) ending up with 10 of the turnovers in just 32 minutes of play.


Freaking of course they're not ready for the roles they're being thrust into. Was that ever seriously in question? The bigger issue is whether they'll be damaged in the long run due to the ordeal, and whether there's anything that can be done at this point to avoid it.

Tonight's pushed me further into the trade Eddy column. If he could get us back a Peja or a Vince Carter (hell, I'm probably dreaming), I'm getting to the point of thinking it's worth cutting off the arm to save the rest of the body. If we get in a couple of guys who can give our kids a fighting chance and keep them from being ruined it might be worth it.


----------



## such sweet thunder

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Freaking of course they're not ready for the roles they're being thrust into. Was that ever seriously in question? The bigger issue is whether they'll be damaged in the long run due to the ordeal, and whether there's anything that can be done at this point to avoid it.
> 
> Tonight's pushed me further into the trade Eddy column. If he could get us back a Peja or a Vince Carter (hell, I'm probably dreaming), I'm getting to the point of thinking it's worth cutting off the arm to save the rest of the body. If we get in a couple of guys who can give our kids a fighting chance and keep them from being ruined it might be worth it.


The big loser in all of this is Ben Gordon. He has such big shoes to fill -- anything short of 16 ppg and he is a failure.


----------



## MemphisX

three words to worry about:

culture of losing


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> The big loser in all of this is Ben Gordon. He has such big shoes to fill -- anything short of 16 ppg and he is a failure.


He is a PG not a SG. Blame the Bulls for selecting him, which I will be doing, if he doesn't excel.


----------



## mizenkay

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Let me ask... what tough decisions are we looking at? Who the 3rd string PG is? That's not a tough decision... it's an inconsequential one.
> 
> I mean, yeah, it might be tough in some "emotional" sense, you never want to cut a good kid, but you have to cut a good kid every year. In a realistic sense, if anything meaningful hinges on your 3rd string PG decision you're not playing the same game as most other NBA teams.


lol. are you questioning my choice of adjective? 

"tough" 

imo, skiles "sacrificed" the win tonite in order to see what the youngsters would do under pressure. 

well, they sucked. 

so now it's time to cut some bait - pax has said that no cuts will be made until after the fan scrimmage on sunday - so either skiles decides to give some guys (frank williams please!) some DNP's the next two games - or we just might be in for more of the same...

again, i am willing to see how skiles progressively tightens this thing up as we approach the home opener. 

i guess i am willing to wait to judge the whole season until at least after the circus trip. 

seems to me people are hitting the panic button way too prematurely.

kinda like premature evacuation. 

:grinning:


----------



## MikeDC

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> The big loser in all of this is Ben Gordon. He has such big shoes to fill -- anything short of 16 ppg and he is a failure.


Well, he's certainly not been put in much of a position to succeed :|



> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> 
> lol. are you questioning my choice of adjective?
> 
> "tough"
> 
> imo, skiles "sacrificed" the win tonite in order to see what the youngsters would do under pressure.
> 
> well, they sucked.
> 
> so now it's time to cut some bait - pax has said that no cuts will be made until after the fan scrimmage on sunday - so either skiles decides to give some guys (frank williams please!) some DNP's the next two games - or we just might be in for more of the same...


I guess what's a bit irksome is that it's not like the Celts were playing their starters 35 minutes or anything :|

I mean, I don't much care about winning the game... but getting our asses totally handed to us by a team that was doing well, basically the same thing as us... not all that great. :|



> again, i am willing to see how skiles progressively tightens this thing up as we approach the home opener.
> 
> i guess i am willing to wait to judge the whole season until at least after the circus trip.
> 
> seems to me people are hitting the panic button way too prematurely.
> 
> kinda like premature evacuation.
> 
> :grinning:


No where to go, so no evacuation will be occuring


----------



## FrankTheTank

Its much better that the Bulls lost by 30 now than at the beginning of the season like they did last year. They have a few weeks to get their asses in gear hardcore. plus, the crap players did play way too much. IMO, preseason is pretty meaningless. Sure, it sucks that they got mauled, but last year they went 4-4 and lost by an avg of 7.5 ppg. in preseason before sucking monkeys during the season. We'll see what happens on November 5th.


----------



## kukoc4ever

*loose balls*

Was anyone keeping track of "loose balls dove for?"

Did we at least improve in that regard?

Does anyone have an in with the Bulls trainer? 

Are floorburns up?


----------



## Kismet

Way too many turnovers tonight. But lets try to remember how Hinrich began last season. Through November his assist to turnover ratio was 3.8 to 3.2. By April it was 9.7 to 2.6.

You've got to be patient with a team that's counting on three rookies in its rotation. Yes, they were thoroughly outplayed tonight. You could say they were overwhelmed. But lets try to be realistic.

Team defense was poor. Was it a lack of communication? Was it a lack of familiarity with each other and their roles. They've only been in camp a week. Again, patience is required. People can say that the Celtics players picked up Rivers' system pretty quickly, and they're right. But you're talking about veterans who have practiced for and played against Doc's schemes for years. The Celtics rookies didn't look very efficient running their sets either.

Ok, the rookies have gotten their first pro game out of their system. I expect they'll show a greater degree of poise on Friday against NO and Saturday in Cleveland. Will they be all they can be by then? Hell no. Again, please remember that Hinrich didn't start to produce positively until December. And even then there was inconsistency from one game to the next. But as the season wore on the peaks and valleys in his performances smoothed out. Why should we expect more from this year's rookie crop.


----------



## DaBullz

Who did Hinrich guard tonight:

Davis 6-7 FG
Payton 4-7 FG
or
Pierce 7-11 FG

These guys are supposed to play "the right way" and you'd think they could at least play a little D even if they can't grasp whatever it is that passes for a Skiles offense.

Do we realize yet that in replacing Crawford with Pietowski, we lose scoring and are no better at defense?


----------



## ScottMay

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> Do we realize yet that in replacing Crawford with Pietowski, we lose scoring and are no better at defense?


I guess Skiles and Paxson literally care only about the "playing the right way" part. Piatkowski isn't a tenth of the player Crawford is, but we should embrace him because he "plays the right way."

What the hell does that mean, "playing the right way?" Doesn't it mean, in professional sports at least, "winning"?

I honestly think that Paxson and Skiles need to take their act to a Division III college sports program, or maybe the Ivy League. There they can impose their will and play the right way and comment on the cuts of young mens' jibs and the Bulls can start trying to win some games.


----------



## Jim Ian

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Who did Hinrich guard tonight:
> 
> Davis 6-7 FG
> Payton 4-7 FG
> or
> Pierce 7-11 FG
> 
> These guys are supposed to play "the right way" and you'd think they could at least play a little D even if they can't grasp whatever it is that passes for a Skiles offense.
> 
> Do we realize yet that in replacing Crawford with Pietowski, we lose scoring and are no better at defense?


Hinrich was a revolving door tonight. Not like he was the only one, but still. put a red cape in his hands, cause it was ole, ole, ole all night long.


As for the Crawford/Pike switch... yeah, everyone but Pax seems to realize what a HUGE downgrade that was... offensively and defensively. Nice to have a "vet" in there though. Even if he stinks... right...?


----------



## JeremyB0001

> The Bad
> Chandler- hitch or no hitch same result NEVER goes in
> 
> Maybe I'm overreacting a bit but it's the first bulls game since April so you can't blame me.


Haha. If evaluating Chandler's offense on the four shots he took in the first preseason game, I'm hardpressed to figure out what is.


----------



## futuristxen

Damnit. I was just getting my hopes up again after being pessimistic the whole summer. Even joined Johnny Mac's club. 

****in' Same old same old.

Oh well. I'll still root for them once the season starts. The only positive is that this is only a preseason game, and preseason games mean bunk. But it is disapoint to see a team that supposedly plays the right way get blown out ever. Where's the competitive spirit we heard so much about?


----------



## unBULLievable

> Originally posted by <b>FrankTheTank</b>!
> Its much better that the Bulls lost by 30 now than at the beginning of the season like they did last year. They have a few weeks to get their asses in gear hardcore. plus, the crap players did play way too much. IMO, preseason is pretty meaningless. Sure, it sucks that they got mauled, but last year they went 4-4 and lost by an avg of 7.5 ppg. in preseason before sucking monkeys during the season. We'll see what happens on November 5th.


Exactly.Sometimes after a strong training camp you feel sore and need a couple of games to get smooth.

Eddy,Tyson,kirk played very little and guys fighting for a spot were given a chance.

Skiles said it also that that's what he wants to do in the first 3 preseason games.


----------



## Cocoa Rice Krispies

*The sky is falling?*

I'm not nearly so despondent as most of the posters here.

1. First preseason game
2. Playing on the road
3. Opponents are a decent team
4. Three rookies getting their first taste of NBA ball
5. Bunch of other players brand new to the team
6. Lots of minutes being given out to non-core members

Is it so surprising that their execution was sloppy?

I'm surprised by the people who say they could find nothing positive in the game for the Bulls. Deng showed considerable speed when putting the ball on the floor down the baseline. Gordon showed his athleticism when skying for a rebound. Chandler was active on the glass. Hinrich looked like a veteran and finished a couple of sweet drives, a problem area for him last year. Nocioni looked confident and aggressive if not completely comfortable. I'm not saying they played well, but I thought I caught glimpses of good things. I find it especially hard to be down on the rookies -- how high were most people on Kirk Hinrich at about this time last year?

Even during the stretches when they were getting toasted, I don't think it was as abysmally bad as others do. After trailing 23-26(?) at one point in the first quarter, there was a situation in the 2nd where Skiles had a bunch of "bubble guys" matched against mostly Celts starters (Pierce, Payton, Davis), and the Bulls fell way behind. It's not a situation that's going to happen in a regular season game, so why make a huge issue of it? The Bulls had another stretch of "bubble players" throwing sloppy pass after sloppy pass and turning the ball over repeatedly, but that's something that could be corrected pretty easily, so why worry? Eddie kicks off the 3rd quarter by getting into a slump offensively -- is this such a huge deal? He's gonna score at a 50%+ clip and draw a bunch of fouls. I like seeing the ball in his hands, and a stretch of a few minutes isn't going to sour me against him.

The sky just doesn't seem to be falling from where I'm sitting. What's to say they can't come out against New Orleans and bounce right back with a good performance in front of their energizing home crowd?

My glass is still half-full... of Kool-Aid.


----------



## truebluefan

i agree. In all fairness, our starters didn't play all that much and Boston put the game out of reach when they played their starters and we went with our younger players. 

I saw some positives. Curry, dunking more! Chandler 9 rebounds in 22 minutes. We didn't shoot all that well and that has to be a concern since that was one of our problems with last years team. 

Tommie Smith played very well. I was impressed. The argentinian, looked good! 
deng was agressive on the offensive boards. 


drawbacks: Williams looked awful. Too many fouls and we shot lousy at the foul line. Nothing decided between Wilkes and Pargo just yet on who will make the team. 

Duhon didn't look half bad. 

As we get closer to the regular season, the regular rotation will have been decided and we should get a better feel for our team. IMO, we are alot like an expansion team with all of the new players...again.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Who did Hinrich guard tonight:
> 
> Davis 6-7 FG
> Payton 4-7 FG
> or
> Pierce 7-11 FG
> 
> These guys are supposed to play "the right way" and you'd think they could at least play a little D even if they can't grasp whatever it is that passes for a Skiles offense.
> 
> Do we realize yet that in replacing Crawford with Pietowski, we lose scoring and are no better at defense?


 

It's a pre-season game.


----------



## GB

*Re: The sky is falling?*



> Originally posted by <b>Cocoa Rice Krispies</b>!
> I'm not nearly so despondent as most of the posters here.
> 
> 1. First preseason game
> 2. Playing on the road
> 3. Opponents are a decent team
> 4. Three rookies getting their first taste of NBA ball
> 5. Bunch of other players brand new to the team
> 6. Lots of minutes being given out to non-core members
> 
> Is it so surprising that their execution was sloppy?
> 
> I'm surprised by the people who say they could find nothing positive in the game for the Bulls. Deng showed considerable speed when putting the ball on the floor down the baseline. Gordon showed his athleticism when skying for a rebound. Chandler was active on the glass. Hinrich looked like a veteran and finished a couple of sweet drives, a problem area for him last year. Nocioni looked confident and aggressive if not completely comfortable. I'm not saying they played well, but I thought I caught glimpses of good things. I find it especially hard to be down on the rookies -- how high were most people on Kirk Hinrich at about this time last year?
> 
> Even during the stretches when they were getting toasted, I don't think it was as abysmally bad as others do. After trailing 23-26(?) at one point in the first quarter, there was a situation in the 2nd where Skiles had a bunch of "bubble guys" matched against mostly Celts starters (Pierce, Payton, Davis), and the Bulls fell way behind. It's not a situation that's going to happen in a regular season game, so why make a huge issue of it? The Bulls had another stretch of "bubble players" throwing sloppy pass after sloppy pass and turning the ball over repeatedly, but that's something that could be corrected pretty easily, so why worry? Eddie kicks off the 3rd quarter by getting into a slump offensively -- is this such a huge deal? He's gonna score at a 50%+ clip and draw a bunch of fouls. I like seeing the ball in his hands, and a stretch of a few minutes isn't going to sour me against him.
> 
> The sky just doesn't seem to be falling from where I'm sitting.


*****

5 star post


----------



## bulls

> Originally posted by <b>WXHOOPS</b>!
> 
> 
> No, because what Bulls fans have done here is pathetic. With such a pivotal season ahead, you've done nothing but belittle this team for losing a preseason game. They lost a preseason game and nothing more. Hinrich, Nocioni, Gordon, Debg, Chandler, Curry will be fine. Young team, finding chemistry, and adjusting to new players. IT TAKES SOME TIME, AND THAT IS WHAT PRESEASON IS FOR ! Therefore, you guys are pathetic.


Agreed,the same ppl that are knocking this team now are the same ppl that think KH is a soon to be superstar,but have you forgot that he sucked *** at the start of the season but turned it around?

lets all just chill and enjoy our bulls,hey rome wasnt bulit in a day ya know,IT TOOK TIME..


----------



## Chicago N VA

I don't KH will ever be a superstar.

He will be a very Solid NBA Player.. nothing wrong with being solid.

LeBron, McGrady, Kobe, Shaq... ect.. are SUPERSTARS!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

I'm getting my first chance to watch this game now (thanks to spongyfungy), and through the first half I'm not nearly as disheartened as I thought I would be. I do think this team plays harder and is in better shape then last year's team.

I am genuinely impressed with:

- Tyson's healthy
- Tyson's jumper (gosh it looks smooth without that hitch)
- Tyson's aggressiveness on the boards
- Eddy's better conditioning (he made one jump for a rebound (!!!) that he never made last year
- Nocioni's general agressiveness
- Nocioni's jumpshot
- Deng's versatility
- Gordon taking it to the hole 

I'm not nearly as disheartened as I thought I would be after listening to the game. I think some of our strengths will come out in later games.


----------

